# Greg Plitt passed away today



## ricnixon (Jan 18, 2015)

Greg Plitt passed away in an accident this evening. I'll watch what I say right now out of respect for friends and family.....as I'm sure people close to him, including his family, might not even know yet. He was a really nice guy and always in great shape. Was on the cover of just about every magazine out there. I used to see him from time to time...really easy to talk to. Sad day. RIP Greg.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

You got a reputable link confirming this or anything?


----------



## ricnixon (Jan 18, 2015)

My close friend saw it happen.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 18, 2015)

You have 17 posts on this forum since august 2012 and decided to come here to tell is that your close friend died? It just seems odd...not saying it's untrue...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 18, 2015)

U know before his family?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

joliver said:


> You have 17 posts on this forum since august 2012 and decided to come here to tell is that your close friend died? It just seems odd...not saying it's untrue...


I am saying it's untrue then.  These shit hoaxes usually start at getbig.


----------



## ricnixon (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.burbankleader.com/news/t...near-burbank-station-20150117,0,5665947.story


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

Inb4deathblamedonjewce


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Plitt


----------



## beasto (Jan 18, 2015)

It's for sure true, sucks though.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 18, 2015)

RIP Greg Plitt


----------



## Yaya (Jan 18, 2015)

RIP greg, he was so good at what he did


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 18, 2015)

Never heard of him. Looks sexy in his pics though. RIP


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 18, 2015)

This was the first thing I saw when I woke up today.  Such a shame, dude was such an inspirational dude.  

RIP

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/greg-plitt-dead-fitness-model-4998841


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 18, 2015)

Killed by a train.  WTF?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2015)

pretty shocking, I've followed some of his shit...doesn't make sense though, you hear the fuukin train


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

You do not hear the train. I worked on the tracks for many years and you do not hear it! You'll see it before you hear it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 18, 2015)

Seeker said:


> You do not hear the train. I worked on the tracks for many years and you do not hear it! You'll see it before you hear it.



Its more dangerous when near multiple tracks and the one you hear is the one you can see.  Then another one comes along.  Sounds like that may have been what happened.  Terrible ending.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 18, 2015)

Says he was holding a camcorder-supposedly shooting a commercial.  Wonder if the video will ever be made public.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2015)

it would seem then that he had his back to it...very sad


----------



## ricnixon (Jan 18, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Its more dangerous when near multiple tracks and the one you hear is the one you can see.  Then another one comes along.  Sounds like that may have been what happened.  Terrible ending.



your exactly right. That's pretty much what happened....a friend of mine was there and said it was a stunt gone wrong. Again my info is second hand from a telephone call.

Greg was attempting to, from what I understand, out run the train for some of his you tube promotional/inspirational videos. Since there were multiple tracks, a train came unexpectedly. Like you said, the horn was sounding and everyone there, including Greg, got the trains mixed up. Greg tried to get out of the way, but from what I understand it hit his leg spinning him around back into the train.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2015)

Jenner said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Plitt


Thanks Jenn! I had know idea who the guy is, or was. I don't get out much though. RIP none the less.


----------



## antique (Jan 18, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Says he was holding a camcorder-supposedly shooting a commercial.  *Wonder if the video will ever be made public*.


If its true what he was doing then maybe it will be on here.
http://www.darwinawards.com


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 19, 2015)

Someone posted a tribute video yesterday on FB and in that video there is clips of him running next to trains and stuff. 
Didn't know the guy was a Ranger, 1500+ jumps, 2x all american wrestler etc… 

RIP


----------



## event462 (Jan 19, 2015)

It says he is on the cover of Men's Muscle and Health for Jan/Feb if anyone wants to see him. Really sad news.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 19, 2015)

He's the most successful mail fitness model ever!  he's been on the cover of more magazines than anyone else.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 19, 2015)

WOW! What a shame. Sad day in the world. Gregg was a very inspirational and motivating athlete. Dude has an awesome physique as well. Rip Gregg!


----------



## canadianbuilt (Jan 19, 2015)

RIP buddy. An idol of many


----------



## raresvt (Jan 19, 2015)

Rip. Very inspirational dude!!! Gonna be missed...He had a resume we all would dream of


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 22, 2015)

i must not work out enough.  never heard of him.  RIP.


----------



## Ken_Verdon (Feb 4, 2015)

Rltw....rip


----------



## Ken_Verdon (Feb 4, 2015)

Sua Sponte RLTW


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 7, 2015)

RIP....grew up watching this guy on youtube.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

to show my condolences RIP !!


----------

